# Snes9x 2nd controller issues.



## jedi1972 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good evening everyone, hope you are all well.

I have recently bought a mx8 android box and have installed the snes9x app. Everything works except for the second controller.

I have configured it, mapped keys and so forth, yet when i play a two player game,(super Tennis), it will not work.  I have swapped controllers, no problems.  I have played single player with both and no problems.  No matter what i try i cannot get it to work for two players.

I have also tried super retro16 and that is even worse.  When i play two player match, the controller one also controls number 2!!

Any help would be great thank you.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 20, 2016)

What emulator are you using?
You normally need to assign the specific controller to the player, as well as mapping the buttons.


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi pleng, i'm using snes9x.  

When i plug them in, it reads as sega controller 1 and sega controller 2.  I then input every button individually for each controller, but to no avail.


----------



## Pleng (Apr 22, 2016)

After configuring the controls for each device, under the heading "Individual Device Settings", press "sega controller 1", this will lead you to a sub menu where you can assign it to player 1. Repeat the process for "sega controller 2", assigning it to player 2


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 23, 2016)

thank you. i'll give that a try and get back to you later.


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 23, 2016)

Well that is strange. 

I configure both controllers and i can see the "individual device settings" option and it is highlighted but, when i scroll down it skips that option??


----------



## Pleng (Apr 24, 2016)

You don't press the 'individual device' option, that's just a sub heading. Underneath that heading your "Sega controller 1" and "Sega controller 2" should be listed. Press on each of those and you get the option to assign player numbers


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 24, 2016)

oops...thank you for that.  i will try it out and let you know.


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 24, 2016)

Well, i tried but to no avail.  So i then reinstalled it, pressed the one button configuration and it has seemed to worked!!

I'm scared to remove the controllers in case it resets

Thanks for your help and hopefully i can start reliving my childhood.


----------

